# Autoplay für Flash-Filme ausschalten



## mjb (4. September 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen Flash-Film W3C-konform in meine Page eingebunden. Nur wird der Film mit jedem neuem Laden neu gestartet. Wie kann ich das unterbinden? Ich habe das mit 
	
	
	



```
<param name="autoplay" value="false">
```
 versucht, was aber keinen Erfolg hatte. 


Danke


```
<div align="center">
		  <object type="application/x-shockwave-flash"
data="flash/verkehrsverhalten.swf" 
width="90%" height="450">
            <param name="movie" value="flash/verkehrsverhalten.swf" />
<param name="quality" value="high">
</object></div>
```


----------



## Maik (4. September 2005)

Meines Wissens lässt sich dies nur mit einem iFrame / FrameSet umgehen.


----------

